# Tarjeta lavadora LG wd-14312rd



## Samc (Sep 25, 2017)

Buen día a todos por acá, es la primera vez que escribo aquí, saludos desde Venezuela y espero estén todos bien. En esta ocasión les escribo para que me puedan ayudar sobre la falla que presenta una tarjeta de lavadora LG wd-14312rd que llego a mis manos, la cual al tratar de encender la lavadora el dueño dice que da una especie de alarma (lo cual pude corroborar al alimentar la tarjeta) y no arranca. El fusible esta en buen estado, el gel que recubre la tarjeta se notaba un poco negro encima de dos resistencias que están cerca de un transistor TOP 246YN, pero extraje las resistencias y están correctas. Otra prueba que hice fue medir el transformador al alimentar la tarjeta y no llega el voltaje al primario. Espero me puedan ayudar un poco con esto, gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2017)

Si no llega tensión al transformador que esta en el main pcb es que algo esta cortado, desde el cordon de alimentación hasta allí
Te dejo el manual de servicio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2017)

Esas alarmas tienen un código con el cual se puede comenzar :

http://www.lg.com/es/posventa/guias-y-soluciones/lavado-secado/indice-errores


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 25, 2017)

El transformador es "especial" de fuente conmutada (seguramente), por lo tanto en la entrada no tienes alterna sino contínua.

Rectifico, parece normal, por lo tanto ingeniería inversa.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-486523084-tarjeta-lavadora-lg-6871ec1126f-wd-14312-nueva-original-_JM_

¿De donde saldrán los 5V para el micro?.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2017)

Del transformador salen unos diodos (secundario) fijate si alli tenes  tensión, si no hay tensión el TOP puede estar averiado, fijate si hay 308VDC sobre los capacitores de la entrada


----------



## Juan Carlos Alonso Moreno (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola, buen día, si no tienes votaje en el primerio del transformador es casi seguro que el fusible térmico esta cortado, para acceder a este componente tienes que levanar el transformador, primero debes sacar la resina y después el dispositivo, verás un abultamiento sobre las espiras de las bobinas del trnsformador ahí esta el fuisible, midelo, y si esta cortado cambialo.


----------

